# pirate food and drinks help needed



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So we just decided to do a pirate party this year, yay!!!

Problem is I have no idea what to serve  The decor will b that of a sunken ship. As for food I'm at a complete loss, I would like to go with Authentic Pirate food like Pirate Stew/Salamagundi (Beef Stew or maybe Spicy Shrimp Soup) and Hardtack (Baguettes) however I'm not sure if this will b too hearty for a party atmosphere and heavy drinking. 

Or should we just do appetizers? I love the thought of appetizers but other than trays filled abundantly with meats, cheeses, fruits and vegetables I'm at a loss for theme finger foods. I've found several cutesy appetizers but aside from Roasted Parrot (wings) I've found them to be more kid like than I want.

Now onto the drinks...to save the budget I would like to do one punch rather than an open bar. Our friends always bring drinks but I would still like to provide them with something tasty (preferably with rum and that pairs with stew should we go that route)...and b friendly on the budget.

I know there are a lot of fruity punches out there which I'm open too should I decide to abandon the stew idea and go with a Caribbean feast instead (again at a loss of what to do).

I'm hoping to build a cardboard barrel to house the punch like this

http://artifygivecreative.com/2013/11/05/the-magic-of-cardboard-and-paper/butterbeer/

So please if you have suggestions or recipes that you've tried and approved I would hugely appreciate your input...especially with the punch, we are not huge drinkers so I'm at a total loss..


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi! 
I never had a Pirate themed party so I cannot give you tips by my experience but I'll try to help you anyway 

I also do not know Pirate food, guess it would be only fish-based which I know nothing, so I'll skip to something more funny for a party. I looked on pinterest and found this, I think it looks promising!! 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/235876099203960498/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/133348838938901447/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/183592122279179717/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/233976143112623715/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/488851734522363212/

The cardboard barrel looks really awesome! I'm sorry I know no drink... only sometimes we do some CubaLibre which is simply Rum, Cola, Ice and Lemon Slices!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of Rum, LOL, or Grog as they call it. 

They make individual bags of "Pirates Booty" - that white cheddar popcorn that is pretty good. 

I like the look of the appetizers on little swords.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

For the punch, might I recommend scorpion bowl. It's heavy on the rum and tropical juices and quite tasty. 

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/155047/scorpion-bowl


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome ideas guys...I have to agree PIB those little sword olives are pretty adorable ... Heading over now to check out the punch, thanks so much for all the suggestions


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You can use one of those small skellies to display all the meats and cheese in, stick a sword in his ribs, add a patch. 
I think I served meatballs at our pirate party. I never to seem to get around to naming the food any names though? 
I'll have to look for the punch recipe I used.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I started peaking at some of the meatball, little smokey recipes...I really want to do the Salamungdi but am afraid my sons friends won't go near it (teenagers). (I guess I could just do the chili and call it Salamungdi, after all its kinda like stew and it is spicy).


Lol on the cheese tray...I'm actually thinking about having this little critter on the food table stealing food off the platters (if I can get him to turn out right).
http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

First things that came to mind-
Shrimp with cocktail sauce (or whatever the red stuff is you eat with cold shrimp... I hate shrimp, lol)
Pineapple and Canadian bacon pizza, maybe cut into small squares (yeah its call a hawaiian pizza but its got pineapples so it seems Piratish/carribeanish)
Something with coconut, maybe dessert
Blue punch... with rum... something like a Hurricane that you get in restaurants maybe...
Some sort of lemon shot ... to keep you from getting scurvy... there's a drinking game in there somewhere


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great ideas....and I love love love the scurvy shot game idea...too funny

Update: just went and grabbed some recipes for the lemon drop jello shots in the lemon peel....to stinking cute!!!! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20688479511285526/

The meathead skull would be good. I can't find a better pictue than this one. It can really look creepy and cool.


Also the small skeleton stretched out on the table with various meats of just summer sausage all across the rib area is good. You could do a sign about the last one to walk the plank.

My guests (especially the teens) love the meatballs or little smokies in bottled chili sauce and grape jellie. The meatballs look like a stew in the crockpot.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What about burgers???

I know pirates ate turtle, maybe they ate turtle burgers...

Sea Turtle Sliders anyone lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I thought about fish, problem is my guests would prefer fried...and that would b a nightmare keeping it warm. Plus aside from cooking it on command I wouldn't b able to keep it fresh....and after a very successful corn dog and funnel cake concession stand at our CarnEvil party I've learned NEVER EVER DOIN THAT AGAIN lol....I don't think I moved away from those friers for 4-5 hrs lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K so the more I obsess over this menu I'm really thinking both Pirate Stew and Turtle Burgers are out. Mostly cause I think the stew will b passed over by the teens and although I think the burgers can b cute I think they'll b too time consuming and costly if we have a large crowd (we usually have around 30/35 but did hit the 80+ mark one year). 

So that leads me back to silver trays filled abundantly with cheeses, meats, fruits/veggies, sweets....and maybe some dips, cocktail weenies, meatballs and wings...

Here's what I'm thinking: seeings how pirates have an abundance of food when first at sea (prior to it spoiling)...I'm thinking do Moldy Cheese, Moldy Fruit (paint some pieces with Kayro syrup and frost it with mold -colored sugar), Maggot Infested Cupcakes, maybe my Spinach Artichoke Dip, Moldy Bread (food coloring) and as for the Rotten Meats maybe toss a couple pieces of cooked rice on the wings or a handfull of cooked rice in the weenies and balls.

I'm thinking rather than name them I can just do a beautiful menu...might even include some handy pirate tips how to knock maggots off your food by banging the bread on the table...or drink more rum so you dont notice the taste of the rotten food...not sure yet.

Here's a couple links so u can see what I'm thinking
http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/1512367-Moldy-Cheese-Balls

Bread using cream cheese/blue and green food coloring
http://mobile.chefkoch.de/rezepte/m1063021211620206/Schimmeliges-Brot.html

http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/cleanplatecharlie/2012/10/gross_halloween_cupcakes.php


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Oooh! 


I think the mold thing is a great idea.... as long at your guests aren't the kind to skip over gross looking food. Have you had success with things like that in the past (foods that have a gross appearance)?

I would love to see pics of that! It sounds great!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Here was our meat and cheese tray -


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

@ Stochey... We have but nothing like maggots lol. I think they'll do okay, luckily just like pirates, give them a little alcohol and they'll eat just about anything lol

@ Halstaff...I love the skeleton idea but sadly I am a haunter with no skellys...not even one  (I know...it's so sad)...I really need to work on that this year


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

The skeleton we used was one of the 3 foot ones that I think we got at Wal-Mart.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I had a thought:

Hard boil some eggs. slice in halves. take out the yolks and whip with mustard, mayo, etc. stuff back into egg halves.

then cut beef jerky into thin slivers. use each sliver to spear a piece of lettuce, 

then insert the jerky sliver into the whipped yolk, and you have something that looks like a ship with a mast and sail.

voila!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

this is also my theme... this year.. first time ive decided to go with a certain theme instead of just putting out all the stuff i have acquired.. im really excited.. we have even purchased a steel fence to keep out our neighborhood tots and dogs so that they dont destroy any of my props this year( this was the case last year) . so i have subscribed to this thread... as soon as i get my pirate stuff on a diff board on pinterest... i will post the link to you for you maybe it can get you some ideas ... HERE' S to wishing us both a SUCCESSFUL party !!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> I started peaking at some of the meatball, little smokey recipes...I really want to do the Salamungdi but am afraid my sons friends won't go near it (teenagers). (I guess I could just do the chili and call it Salamungdi, after all its kinda like stew and it is spicy).
> 
> 
> Lol on the cheese tray...I'm actually thinking about having this little critter on the food table stealing food off the platters (if I can get him to turn out right).
> http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/haunted_house/piratehh_monkey.htm


wow!!! he is scarey!!! and awesome.. doubt i will even try to make him.. good luck!!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Nothing like moldly cheese balls!  

I don't think most people would have a problem with that............and the maggots in the cupcakes are funny to me.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I usually dont get too creative in this food arena. My guests are serious eaters and we have to bring out,well, dinner. And serious wines and stuff. Usually hubby or my sis in law is in charge of food. We get it catered, I dont want to be messing around and cooking all evening like I did one year....I dont even remember the party!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

well i have been looking into this.. for us ... i think im going to keep it simple and just use the creative names ....we will be having mostly neighborhood children so they will prob not eat the moldy looking stuff ( or at least their parents will say NO .. thinking it is real- lol ) so im looking at basic stuff like the pirate ( skeleton) made out of meats and cheeses where his rib cage is made of ribs and sausages etc.. and then for later on.. serve the peg legs( corn dogs or cocktail sausages etc as nibblers... so this way.. all the food can already be ready and im not refilling all the time and i can enjoy the party.. i have 2 .. 3 gallon serving containers that im going to put adult drinks in one and lemonade in the second for kids and depending on weather ( cold) i have a couple of those carafes that look like the old pitchers that i can serve hot cocoa and coffee in.. if you use groupon.com for your area... start looking for the ones for your bqq joints so it keeps your food cost and prep time down


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it sounds great Always Wicked, I especially like the peg leg corn dogs....the kids will love it!!!!

U could do the gold painted ore cookies too, the kids would love them


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i had not thought abt the gold oreos... and my Hubby would LOVE THOSE!!!!.. i also have a choc fountain... and im trying to figure a way to work it into the theme..


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

octopus wieners http://www.pinterest.com/pin/420805158904679344/ 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/35888128250107557/
could call them squids or mini krakens

fish crackers and chips (fish and chips without the actual fish)

hot dog bar (boats) http://lunar.thegamez.net/abcpartyi...-party-planning-guide-party-caf-1600x1200.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sYhOV8w_iyg/UJ3psP-zMgI/AAAAAAAACH4/Z1TR1JizTsY/s1600/Page+5.jpg

http://www.momendeavors.com/wp-cont...d-the-Never-Land-Pirates-Party-Food-Table.jpg

subs submarines
http://mimisdollhouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/pin-pic.jpg

http://www.momendeavors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Pirate-Party-Food.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7045/6994928471_edbc8a8cb3_z.jpg
http://spaceshipsandlaserbeams.com/...ood-ideas-boys-pirate-themed-6th-birthday.jpg
http://spaceshipsandlaserbeams.com/...food-ideas-for-boys-pirate-birthday-party.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-cOvLBi4vjH8/Us-DMUyS75I/AAAAAAAAOGc/kJqZN5UT27k/s1600/IMG_1624.JPG
http://spaceshipsandlaserbeams.com/...-party-dessert-table-boy-party-ideas-20-1.jpg
http://allrecipes.com/recipes/holidays-and-events/events-and-gatherings/special-themes/pirates/

chicken wings parrot wings
Peter Pan peanutbutter and jellyfish sandwiches
Peg legged chicken
Meatballs are cannon balls
◦Chicken nuggets, pirate gold
◦Drumsticks – parrots’ legs
◦Strawberries, raspberries and red grapes are rubies
◦A chest of clementines to fight scurvy
◦Mini hotdogs in pastry become pirate fingers
◦Homemade breadsticks are swords to dip in ‘blood’ spaghetti sauce
http://suburbangrandma.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Pirate-Appetizers-3.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-b1fLucDzWrQ/Uhk_OlkcHCI/AAAAAAAABkA/Fawrl5EdaYM/s1600/pirate+food.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-myHMCMXo8XI/Tt3oALSXIJI/AAAAAAAAGbE/aVER47RoZ6k/s640/133.JPG

sushi...or fake sushi 
http://www.notmartha.org/tomake/hostesssushi/
http://www.nymetroparents.com/article/sushi-made-with-sandwich-ingredients-for-kids#.U6vO6W9OXZY
http://projects.eveningedge.com/recipes/mock-sushi/
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pbj-sushi/52745d21-0668-4456-9183-8ec48784d663
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/529524868656679117/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/245235142179390966/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/268175352781328922/

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/f0/2c/a3/f02ca3521ec28bdb5a7b0a5899b84272.jpg
http://www.crunchycreamysweet.com/w.../03/Rice-Krispies-Pirate-Treasure-Chest-2.jpg

fishsticks for catch of the day

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...XYks/s800/beach-party-food-ideas-for-kids.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KTOHYakFc0Y/UbU8hlYCqjI/AAAAAAAAAlU/5lwWeqS9Ab8/s1600/2013_06_01_311-b.jpg (id call them dead man's toes since they're so small)
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/385057836863175802/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/108860515968109620/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/129267451779212779/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/268316090274047619/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/118712140152569609/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/120752833731182312/

crab dip
root beer for rum or ale or something like that use the dark bottles or print off labels

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/229191068510931402/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/529524868656939764/ call them treasures

there are all kinds of recipes for punch call them pirate punch, scallywag brew, swamp water (green), pirate grog, Caribbean sea water (blue), 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/274649277244948111/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615677841039/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/178384835212655869/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/99149629266307989/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615679414160/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615678118039/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615678118036/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615677488436/ (or I've seen people call them pirate's teeth)
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/187884615677382038/

fish in jello cups (jelly fish  )
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/520588038147081110/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/174725660518210829/ could have some pirate duckies floating in your punch

root beer floats

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/244812929718266028/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/510173464008836786/


http://www.notmartha.org/archives/2010/10/25/tentacle-pot-pie-the-outtakes/
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spicy-skeleton-ribs


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

for the chocolate fountain

tinted chocolate red: ____ blood
green: swamp water or crocodile blood
blue: Caribbean waters or mermaid's blood
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/331366485054127712/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/262545853246574150/
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/533043305867574703/

http://sugarandspice-celeste.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/blood-fondue-bar.html
http://seasoningandsalt.net/2013/06...assorted-dipping-goodies/?postpost=v2#content


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry last post I promise I just keep thinking of things 

cut sandwiches into fish shapes...or use these if you find them http://www2.dupont.com/Packaging_Resins/en_US/assets/images/awards/2012/Gold_Fish_HR.jpg
http://www.cscassets.com/recipes/zoom/zoom_60848.jpg

this store sells milk bottles that would be good for serving (I'm sure I posted a picture earlier that had jute wrapped around them)
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ModParty?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW!!! Si-c.....what a collection of food ideas...I repinned alot of them. Perfect! Pumpkin pie will love you....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg...thank u thank u Si-cotic, u are amazing...thank u so much for taking all that time, I'm blown away...can't wait to go thru them all


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

you're welcome


----------

